# MTB-Trail auf Usedom



## cschra (9. Juli 2007)

Moin, 

Ich komme aus Greifswald und habe kürzlich erfahren, dass es an der Steilküste Usedoms, einen recht netten, und teilweise wohl relativ anspruchsvollen MTB Trail, entlang der Küste geben soll. Vom Ausgangsort ausgehend, in jede Richtung ~4km und und unter anderem teilweise 40~ Gefälle... Soll mit der Bahn gut zu erreichen sein.

Hätte von Euch jemand Lust, ne kleine Tour dorthin zu starten?



Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## DaBen (15. Juli 2007)

Du willst da nicht wirklich jetzt fahren! Das letzte mal, dass ich es in MeckPom mit dem MTBen probiert hab wars Herbst und ich am Koenigsstuhl unterwegs. Fazit: fuer Bikes gesperrte Weg (aber ehh nur Waldautobahn) und viele viele pissige Touristen. Wenns irgendwie geht versuch aus dem Loch MeckPom raus zu kommen. Bin auch fort und happy mit dem Trailangebot hier.

Gruss aus Dresden
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_235 (6. Mai 2010)

Da habe ich eine andere Meinung. 
Es gibt einen schönen Waldweg von Bansin bis Zinnowitz mit einigen anspruchsvollen Trails, die selbst meine RS Lyrik reizen.
Und pissige Touris trifft man eig nur auf den richtigen Promenaden an den Seebrücken


----------



## wildbiker (28. Februar 2011)

Hat vlt. jm. GPS-Daten/Strecke fürn Garmin von Usedom? Sind Mitte Juni in Heringsdorf.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2011)

@wildbiker

gps-daten habe ich nicht...kann dir aber so ein paar schöne Strcken zeigen


mfg


----------



## wildbiker (1. März 2011)

Hm.. klingt gut.. Meld mich nochmal.


----------



## wesb (11. März 2011)

Würde mich da auch gerne mal zu ner kleinen Schau melden von netten Strecken.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2011)

hi wesb,

na klar...bin ja froh wenn ich nicht immer alleine fahren muß
wann biste den oben?

mfg


----------



## wesb (11. März 2011)

Wenn ich weiß, das sich mal wer mit mir erbahmt. Würde ich ab April/Mai einfach mal das Rad ins Auto werfen und einfach losdüsen. Übernachtung würde ich dann in Wolgast mal abklären da ich da noch Verwandschaft habe.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2011)

na mitte April wäre doch auch was, da sind noch nicht soviele Leute da und wir können besser an der Küste langdüsen


----------



## wesb (11. März 2011)

Das klingt nach nem guten Plan. 

Werde mir das mal so im Kalender vormerken das man das mal in Angriff nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. März 2011)

Sacht ma rechtzeitig Bescheid. Ich wäre unter Umständen auch dabei


----------



## Anto (12. März 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hat vlt. jm. GPS-Daten/Strecke fürn Garmin von Usedom? Sind Mitte Juni in Heringsdorf.



bitteschön Alles weitere zeigt dir dann Vegeta.

Über Ostern bin ich auch da und werde die Steilküste zw. Peenemünde und Bansin unter die Stollen nehmen. Außerdem ist noch ein Besuch beim Fischer in Rankwitz offen, wa` Maik?!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2011)

na hauptsache es klappt auch @Anto...

mfg Vegeta


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2011)

achso freu mich natürlich


----------



## Anto (12. März 2011)

Wird schon. SOLLTE ich das Geländerad nicht mitnehmen dürfen steht ja noch die Rakete vor Ort bereit


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. März 2011)

hi,

vielleicht mag ja der eine oder andere mal hochkommen

wann: vom 5.04-18.04 hätte ich gut Zeit

vielleicht läßt sich ja mal ne Termin finden (obwohl nach Rostock zum biken müßte ich auch mal)

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_235 (30. Juli 2011)

Kennt jemand ein paar schöne Touren ins Hinterland (von Heringsdorf ausgehend)?, da die Strecke Bansin-Pennemünde mit der Zeit etwas eintönig wird und ich jetzt 3 Wochen auf Usedom bin.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2011)

Such Dir einen Weg am Oststrand bis hoch zur nördlichen Spitze, dann musste um den Flugplatz rum. Bleib hinter Karlshagen nach Möglichkeit auf den sichtbaren Wegen, dort beginnt das Sperrgebiet. Dort wirds bissl interessant, weil von den alten Anlagen noch bissl was zu sehen ist.


----------

